# what are these worth?



## quad b (Sep 14, 2006)

I've just been given two old cameras and were wondering if they were alright.  The first is a Minolta SR T-100.  I read somewhere on the net that it was expensive when it came out, but I don't know if it would be worth anything today. Its in pretty good condition.

The other is a Voigtlander Vito B.  This was given to me by my grand father who got it when he has a young lad.  I'm not looking to sell this one because it means so much to him and therefore me.  But i'm still interested in what it would be worth.  I really don't expect it would be much.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## quad b (Sep 14, 2006)

I just found some info and prices on the Vito B, so I guess don't worry about that one!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 14, 2006)

They are worth between $25 and $75 each, depending on condition, accessories, etc...


----------



## quad b (Sep 14, 2006)

cool, thanks for that. sorry it was such a boring thread. i need some flashing lights or something to make it worth opening


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep that Vito B since it was your grandfather's.  Nice little cameras even though they aren't worth much.  I have one.

The Minolta is a decent, if retro these days, 35mm SLR.


----------

